# Spots developing on chest



## Dogowner (Feb 22, 2013)

My pup is a very dark brown color with a white chest and he is developing small dark spots under his fur on his chest. Is this normal?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like ticking to me. Ticking is very similar to a Dalmatian's spots, they are not visible at birth and take a couple months to develop. Completely normal, my Blue girl has them in the white around her neck.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Same here. Jaxx was born solid white, exept for his bandit mask. Then about 2-3 months, he got the black spots under his fur. His coat is white, but you can still see the ticking.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy get sun spots. It really resembles ticking but prolonged sun exposure also spreads them ok his belly and nose. Where his white or little fur is gets black blotches. I feel so bad and guilty when I see a new one and double up on the sunblock lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

